# **Pellet Pro Stacker Ring for Weber 22" WSM conversion**



## swamprb (Aug 8, 2013)

This kit really works!



Assembly is as easy as the demonstration video, and I now have a true dual mode Pellet / Charcoal fired smoker grill.













IMG_0298.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013


















IMG_0299.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013


















IMG_0301.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013






Like Dennis says in the video, "stop lookin' and start cookin'!" and thats what I've been doing.

180* on the Smoke setting for some fresh sausages













IMG_0308.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013






Cranked the controller to 350* to grill some wing sections













IMG_0309.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013






Hot n' Fast Brisket Points 325* 3.5 hours total cook time 2.5 hours in Cambro then sliced













IMG_0311.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013


















IMG_0323.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013






Berkshire Spare Ribs 275* 3 hours 15 minutes













IMG_0330.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013


















IMG_0333.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013


















IMG_0337.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013






Alaskan King Salmon lightly smoked then grilled at 350* 













IMG_0342.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013


















IMG_0349.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013


















IMG_0351.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Aug 8, 2013






Can't believe how easy the Pellet Pro conversion is, I can go from Pellets to Charcoal in seconds (might be a while though!) and don't have another grill on the deck.  Only mod to the WSM is applying a pit probe grommet in place of a bracket bolt.

I realize this mod isn't for everyone, but I've had it a week and can't wait to get the time in for a low n slow cook. 

Never really thought I'd go to the Dark side, but it's pretty bright there with this little unit!


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 8, 2013)

Very cool I'm doing his UDS build.  How do you like the smoke settings?


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 8, 2013)

Interested in how the 120 second has done for you in temp... Of course the ambient temp makes a huge difference but it'll give me an idea.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2013)

Tasty looking grub there!


----------



## swamprb (Aug 8, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Very cool I'm doing his UDS build. How do you like the smoke settings?


I'd love to see that! I can't decide if I want to make a dedicated pellet smoking drum or cut into an existing one- if I do I'm leaning towards the 85 gallon BDS clone.


FWIsmoker said:


> Interested in how the 120 second has done for you in temp... Of course the ambient temp makes a huge difference but it'll give me an idea.


Its been really nice here (HOT) in the Pacific Northwet, and like I said, I've only had it a week, so I haven't had as much time to play with the Smoke feature like I want to, so I'll have to get back to you on that.

I was hoping to hit a lot of the BBQ Forums in the hopes of finding others using the Pellet Pro, not so much the WSM mod (sorry-I'm kinda stoked about it) but DIY builders and pick up tips from them as well. There are a lot of great homebuilts on the Smoke Daddy/Pellet Pro website, but no users have really chimed in yet. Must be a good thing IMO.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 8, 2013)

Please do update this when you have more experience with the smoke time cycles . I'm never going to replace my drum I have now but want to use the pellet drum for slow smoking steaks, jerky etc..

I love the WSM concept, it adds do much versatility.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 8, 2013)

It looks like a good addition...JJ


----------



## swamprb (Sep 3, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Please do update this when you have more experience with the smoke time cycles . I'm never going to replace my drum I have now but want to use the pellet drum for slow smoking steaks, jerky etc..
> 
> I love the WSM concept, it adds do much versatility.


I did some bacon and used the Smoke feature set at 180* and it performed flawlessly. Thats about it for my low smoking experience so far. Sorry, I didn't report back sooner, but I'm just having a ball using the Pellet Pro WSM- I never thought it would be so easy to become a pellethead!


----------



## rhino141 (Jun 16, 2015)

Swamprb, just wondering how you like your pellet conversion. I am thinking of doing the same thing. By the posting dates you have had it for a year now. Any regrets. Any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## swamprb (Jun 16, 2015)

rhino141 said:


> Swamprb, just wondering how you like your pellet conversion. I am thinking of doing the same thing. By the posting dates you have had it for a year now. Any regrets. Any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated


No regrets! Get one and start playing with it. 

Check out my FB Album https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.510494269031726.1073741831.116187658462391&type=3

Hit me up if you have any questions


----------



## rhino141 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks, I notice your water bowl is covered in foil do you not use water at all


----------



## swamprb (Jun 16, 2015)

I did some mods and now I'm using a 1/8" steel disc instead of the waterpan. I added some lower support bolts the same distance as the upper and lower grate levels and the diverter sits on them. I use aluminum catering trays foiled over for drip pans. Hard to see in this pic, but thats the setup.













IMG_0766.jpg



__ swamprb
__ Jun 16, 2015


----------



## bikes blues bbq (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm intrigued by this mod.   How high a temp can you achieve?


----------



## swamprb (Dec 6, 2015)

@Bikes Blues BBQ, I've been grilling with it at @450* at the grate.


----------



## muralboy (Dec 7, 2015)

Good to hear your success - they people at Smoke Daddy are good people.

I have the PelletPro grill and the PID is great.  It controls temp within 5 degrees.


----------

